# Surreal Metal



## Lamentations (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm trying to come up with a new style of music: I want to call it "surreal metal." I'm attaching a song I think is compatible that I came up with today; no lyrics yet. Any suggestions on how to be more typical?


----------



## Glass Roads (Sep 24, 2020)

I like the progression. Do you plan to add more distortion?


----------



## Lamentations (Sep 26, 2020)

Is that in surreal music? I want to stay acoustic.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 27, 2020)

im... not really seeing the 'metal' in this so far. just my opinion though.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Sep 28, 2020)

Not to be a dick or anything but to me it just sounds like the level of skill/experience that I'm hearing doesn't quite seem like where it should be to take on a goal of such magnitude (to create a new style of music). Know what I mean? It's like a guy rides freight twice and he wants to reinvent the CCG. I'm no guitar aficionado myself though, so what the fuck do I know. People who have invented amazing ground breaking shit were told they couldn't do it. So, take any negative feedback with a grain of salt. I do think you might want to start with something other than a steel string acoustic though.


----------



## Lamentations (Oct 1, 2020)

It started out as acoustic melodic death metal, but then I decided I wanted to get into surrealism. Also, I have been playing on and off for 10 years and I could theoretically fret and pick as fast as I type, which can be over 200 wpm without typos. Im just trying to develop in a new direction and I havent gotten totally comfortable with it yet.


----------



## train in vain (Dec 4, 2020)

Hmmm. HMMM. How is this surreal or metal? I dont get it. Maybe i should record a metal version of this haha. HMMMM INTENSIFIES


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 4, 2020)

Lamentations said:


> It started out as acoustic melodic death metal, but then I decided I wanted to get into surrealism. Also, I have been playing on and off for 10 years and I could theoretically fret and pick as fast as I type, which can be over 200 wpm without typos. Im just trying to develop in a new direction and I havent gotten totally comfortable with it yet.



Calling bullshit on "over 200 wpm without errors". The current world record is 212. I highly doubt you're the record setter, or right on their heels.


----------

